# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Nuevo en el Foro. New on this forum

## libritario

Hola a todos, Me presento, me llamo Jorge, soy nuevo en este foro me gustaria aprender de cada uno de ustedes, Un saludo.

Hi, my name is Jorge, I'm from spanish lenguage, but I will to try to communicate with all of you for learn more from each one of you.

Thanks

----------


## BB1972

Hola Jorge  :Smilie:  and welcome to the forum.

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.

----------

